# Scheduled me to work the truck?



## ricearoni (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi, I’ve never ever sorted the truck before on the line. I’ve done style breakout but never from the actual line of the truck. My shift for that day is 4am and it’s because it’s a double that day. Do they expect me to know what to do? I have no idea and I’ve been told I’ll be the only one there in the morning to set up until 6am when the rest of the usual truck guys come in… I asked what to do and they just said set up.. set up how? I’m so confused. Why would they try to make me do the truck on a double when I’ve never done it?


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 20, 2022)

You're overthinking this. You likely will not have to pull repacks off the line from the truck- that will be done for you and stacked near the sort area. What you will be doing is opening those boxes and getting the merch sorted to the appropriate z racks and metros. Since you've worked the breakout before you should have a general idea of how the z racks and metros are organized.

The reason you are helping is because you are available and with it being a double truck, extra hands are needed.


----------



## ricearoni (Aug 20, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> You're overthinking this. You likely will not have to pull repacks off the line from the truck- that will be done for you and stacked near the sort area. What you will be doing is opening those boxes and getting the merch sorted to the appropriate z racks and metros. Since you've worked the breakout before you should have a general idea of how the z racks and metros are organized.
> 
> The reason you are helping is because you are available and with it being a double truck, extra hands are needed.


That’s what I do now. I’m definitely not over thinking it because I said that in the original post. They told me that I’m not doing style break out and I’m doing the truck.


----------



## MrT (Aug 20, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> That’s what I do now. I’m definitely not over thinking it because I said that in the original post. They told me that I’m not doing style break out and I’m doing the truck.


Weird to be setting up the truck 2 hours before the truck team comes in.  Even if you do sort the truck on the line it is not very hard.  There's a number on the box and a number on the U-boat and you just have to match it.  There is a little more to it then that but thats like 90% of the job.  Any other problems can be easily answered by another person on the line.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 22, 2022)

Happens somewhat often at my store that someone without unload experience gets pulled into the line because a TM has called off. It's not that big of a deal. Don't be afraid to ask questions of the TMs next to you on the line. If they're at all kind, they'll help you by picking up some of the slack that's bound to happen just as a result of having someone new helping with unload. The trick is to focus on your assigned spot and try not to miss too much of what you're supposed to pull off the line.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 22, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> That’s what I do now. I’m definitely not over thinking it because I said that in the original post. They told me that I’m not doing style break out and I’m doing the truck.


Take 45 from line and put it on the 45 uboat… do the same for 29,38, 65 etc.. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## boringClerk03 (Aug 24, 2022)

You don't have to be okay with this even though it seems like people here are trying to make it seem like it's not a big deal. Whoever scheduled you to be there and whoever talked to you about what you need to do probably doesn't understand the process enough to explain it well to you. As mentioned above, you need to ask a lot of questions and just try your best. You can also try and get your shift swapped if you _really _don't want to deal with it. 

You then_* need*_ to talk to your ETL/TL about your shift expectations going into Q4. If you were me, I'd want a general heads up about how many times this will be your problem to deal with. *Speak up *if you don't like it. My question to you is if your availability is set for times around 4 AM unloads, and if it's not, then you need to bring that up too and get your availability fixed before you can't.


----------

